# HavaBBQ Lake Havasu City AZ... anyone else attending?



## bbally (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone else going to the KCBS event HavaBBQ?

All signed up again this year.... looking forward to seeing some of you.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 1, 2011)

HavaBBq is probably a lot warmer but I am heading to WinterQ this year.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 1, 2011)

Only 11 hour drive. Might have to try to get down there


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2011)

This is in RealtorTerrys back yard for sure. He lives there  What is the date


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 1, 2011)

You know I'll be there bob! Did you know your pictured on their website this year:) they're advertising it BIG down here on tv. There's one coming to Laughlin too!


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 1, 2011)

You know I'm there scar. It's the 25 & 26.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> You know I'm there scar. It's the 25 & 26.


Are we talking Feb? Where exactly is it? I would need to find a place to stay or park the motorhome. So is it a Friday and Saturday event


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 1, 2011)

It is febuary! It's right in lake havasu city off the I40 close to needles! They have a website, www.havabbq.com


----------



## thunderdome (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd like to go check it out. I'm not far


----------



## bbally (Feb 1, 2011)

It was a lot of fun last year.  Got are azzzez kicked but it was fun.  Skip puts on a great time.  Car and bike show with it this year.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 1, 2011)

wish i could, but i'm busier than a one-armed wallpaper hanger now that the wife is in school. I will be there next year and Pit 4 Brains BBQ is gonna show 'em how it's done!


----------



## chefrob (Feb 1, 2011)

i'm suprised azbbq is not involved this year.........


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2011)

chefrob said:


> i'm suprised azbbq is not involved this year.........


Are you going ?


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 2, 2011)

I believe azbbq & kcbs have had a falling out. To bad as mike at azbarbque does ALOT of hard work & promotion.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 2, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> chefrob said:
> 
> 
> > i'm suprised azbbq is not involved this year.........
> ...


not with me having a sorta-jobby job...........and i'm not complaining.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 2, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> I believe azbbq & kcbs have had a falling out. To bad as mike at azbarbque does ALOT of hard work & promotion.


it s too bad...........mike is a good guy and works hard for azbbq events.


----------



## bbally (Feb 2, 2011)

Finished arranging it with Skip earlier.....

I am bringing the large Paella Pans to cook for the wine and cheese deal on Friday at booth 41!

These are my large wedding Paella pans they feed 150 people each.


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 2, 2011)

Your killing me bob:) the wife didn't have a very good time last year & its the same day as our anniversary. Might have to leave her home?


----------



## bbally (Feb 13, 2011)

77 teams signed up..... did a little touch up painting on the competition rig!

Have to paint the war chest today.... and pre load the trailer... then in two short weeks it is off to the land of the London Bridge for the party.


----------



## bbally (Feb 15, 2011)

80 Teams confirmed!  Should be one smokin good time!

This  is the rig at last year's event


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 16, 2011)

The paella looks awsome!!

  Craig


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey Bob, there's going to be one in Laughlin, NV soon too. You coming?


----------



## shhaker (Mar 1, 2011)

when is the one in laughlin? you talking the end of april, the river run?


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 1, 2011)

Its actually in may. The website is brewbque.com its at the Riverside Casino


----------



## bbally (Mar 1, 2011)

[quote name="realtorterry" url="/forum/thread/103173/havabbq-lake-havasu-city-az-anyone-else-attending/20#post_601049"]
Its actually in may. The website is brewbque.com its at the Riverside Casino
[/quote]

Color me stupid, but I don't see the event on this URL.


----------



## bbally (Mar 1, 2011)

How about this:

Laughlin's Brewfest and BBQ Competition
May 13th & 14th, 2011

http://www.riversideresort.com/casino.aspx?id=204

http://riversidebrewbq.com/  is the website URL


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow Bob your right. Sorry about that. I swear it had the other name in January? It seems to be changing the closer it gets? I never was good at posting the URL


----------

